# ***Back to Brights!***



## user79 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm back to using my bright colours, hehe. I think I need to get a better blending brush, the one I have is too fat!!  The colour goes everywhere, not where I want it to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let me know what you think!









http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9805/27vj1.jpg

All MAC unless otherwise noted

Eyes:

Untitled Paint as base
Sea Me s/s over top and blended with finger
Fairylite & White pigment as highlight under brow
Mystical Mist e/s in outer crease
Plum e/s in inner crease
Old Gold pigment inner lid & bottom lashline
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara
Carbon e/s with wax on brows

Face:

Bare Minerals spf15 foundation
Pink Swoon blush

Lips:

Nivea Beaute 2-step gloss in Grape
Kiko Milano lipgloss in purple


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 4, 2006)

Wonderful look- I love the color combination on you.  I think your blending is great!


----------



## junealexandra (Apr 4, 2006)

You look Marvelous!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 4, 2006)

You are Gorgeous!! Absolutely stunning! I love the eye combo and those lips, boy oh boy, those lips are fab. I love the color!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 4, 2006)

I love the colors!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 4, 2006)

i just love your face.... the colors are wonderful on you.... very spring.... i have blending issues too... but i don't see any with you....


----------



## user4 (Apr 4, 2006)

i cant see the pics!


----------



## ln_marie_d (Apr 4, 2006)

fantastic, great colour combo and your blending looks pretty good to me


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 4, 2006)

pretty.


----------



## londonfan (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous: the brights really suit you!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

adorable as always


----------



## Bowker2 (Apr 4, 2006)

omg you look completely amazing in bright sheers! you are so uncommonly beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Totally Amazing I Love Colors On You!


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful! The bright colors looks so nice with your dark hair and perfect complexion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love the bright lips with the bright shift, everything is gorgeous


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 4, 2006)

that looks great!! <3


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 4, 2006)

keep the FOTD coming lady!! I love this look and how the lips match with yout shirt, and I adore the green with your eyes! please tell me your skin is photoshoped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's soooo flawless!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 4, 2006)

Gorgeous! Love the lipcolor...the eye makeup...the blush....love it all. Plus your complextion is flawless!


----------



## bigred (Apr 4, 2006)

I really love this look, but especially the lips.  I know a pink color like that would look awful on me and I'm sooooo jealous because you look so great in it!

Nice job.


----------



## simar (Apr 4, 2006)

woww i love the colour combo!! and i think u are so gorgeous!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 4, 2006)

omfggggg just wow i love the makeup and the eyes and ur skin.i want skin like urs


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 5, 2006)

Gosh, I think you look lovely in both bright and muted looks.  I've got to point out too, you're the best ad for bare minerals foundation i've seen!  it makes your skin look so dewy and smooth - I thought it was bare at first!


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 5, 2006)

Your coloring is amazing!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 5, 2006)

You're so Hot!!! And your lips match your top!


----------



## 2_pink (Apr 5, 2006)

I am in love with this. So pretty. And i really like the lips too.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 5, 2006)

your makeup is perfect everytime...i love your stuff doll!


----------



## Bexx (Apr 5, 2006)

YOu remind me of a very pretty KAte Moss! So pretty! Great job!


----------



## KJam (Apr 5, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## user4 (Apr 5, 2006)

omg, i love it!!! u r so pretty!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Love the lip color


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 5, 2006)

gorgeous! what flawless skin you have!!! <3


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 5, 2006)

i want to know what do u eat to get this gorgeous skin ?? or whatu do?
i can call u snow white with ur black hair !! very nice look


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## Edie (May 18, 2007)

WOW! That looks awesome...strike that ALL your looks are awesome! 

That lip colour is TO DIE FOR! Wish they had it here in Oz.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 18, 2007)

* so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your skin is like porcelain! *​


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2007)

Nice makeup !


----------



## jenii (May 18, 2007)

My 224 brush was kinda too big for my eyes too, so now I use Urban Decay's crease brush. Same shape, just as soft, but it's much smaller so it's easier to control where the color goes. I'll use the 224 after I've already applied the color with the UD brush.


----------



## Spatzchen (May 18, 2007)

You look like a fairy tale princess :sangel:


----------



## amietron (May 18, 2007)

I love love love the lip color!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

that looks is hot!!!


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2007)

lovely! the lip color is gorgeous =)


----------



## Luxurious (May 18, 2007)

i love your mu...pretty!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 18, 2007)

Lovely combination! I love the lip color!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 18, 2007)

WoooW

U look HUT ! ^___^


----------

